# Sticky  What OTC medical supplies are part of your home health care?



## LuvShepherds

Supplements? Bandages? Anti-diarrheal? Ear or skin medications? Dental care? Others?


----------



## Fodder

benedryl
slippery elm
chlorhexidine
kwik stop
hot spot spray
nextgard
canned pumpkin


----------



## Rionel

We keep antiseptic & antifungal spray, along with hot spot and antifungal shampoos on hand. We have a tough time with wasps and hornets and two of our dogs got hit by the hornets this summer. This stuff works wonders. Also use Bactine or other lidocaine if they come up with nondescript rashes they can't leave alone.


----------



## Damicodric

Benadryl 
Benadryl 
Benadryl 
Styptic powder
Nolva San Otic (ears)
Previous Prescription meds. I find my dogs need three days of a ten day dosage. So, I seal and air tight all prescription meds and save in case similar situations arise. Rimadyl, for example. 
Neospirin.
Ok. And a little more Benadryl.


----------



## Magwart

Vetericyn Wound Care spray
Providone iodine (dilutable) 
Vetwrap, gauze, Telfa nonstick pads
Triple antibiotic ointment
Zymox ear cleaner
Zymox otic treatment
Benadryl
Simethicone (Gax-X/Phayzyme etc.)
Slippery Elm
Bovine Colostrum (6-hour, Immune Tree)
Chlorhexadene 4% veterinary shampoo
Somewhere I think I've still got cans of Penaten cream and Musher's Secret too

RX:
Carprofen (RX) -- I learned the hard way to keep this on hand in the right dose after one of my dogs broke a toe far from home in the mountains and it took me a while to find a vet that would see him. We now try to keep a few pills in the right dose for each dog, for an emergency, if they're injured and awaiting treatment.

Metrodinazole (RX) -- we keep this around for the one that has the bad tummy and gets stress colitis. 

Gen-One (RX) - hotspot spray


----------



## chuckd

Benadryl
Styptic powder/Kwik stop
Pepto bismol tablets
hydrogen peroxide
Bactine spray
Neosporin
3-in-1 ointment
gauze pads & roll
syringes for oral meds
coban/self adhesive bandage roll
tweezers (2)
soft muzzle
extra collar
nylon slip lead


----------



## tim_s_adams

Vetricyn spray
Benadryl 
Zymox ottic 
Blue coat
Panetin cream
Super glue 

A nurse friend told about this last one! For emergency stitches, turns out it was actually initially created for this purpose!


----------



## Dunkirk

As well as what's been mentioned, 2 versions of 'the cone of shame', plastic and inflatable, saline solution, epsom salts, a tablet/pill cutter, magnifying glass with built in light. In my car, a veterinary first aid kit in the car (which is 4 x the size of the human one), bottled water and water bowl, spare leads and plastic bags, and a towel or two.


----------



## LuvShepherds

These are great lists. I keep Benadryl, Zymox Otic 1%, bandages, Chlorhexidine shampoo and spray mousse which is antibacterial, Duoxo pads, flea meds, Dermoscent Essential 6 spot on, Pepcid AC, hydrogen peroxide, neosporin. I also have some leftover anti nausea medicine.

What do you all use for diarrhea? I had pro pectalin but it comes in a huge container and I never replaced it.


----------



## Magwart

Vetericyn is so essential in our house is that DH and I both reach for the blue bottle whenever we have a cut or scrape -- not the human first aid stuff. I used to buy the human-grade one from the same company (Puracyn) but I honestly can't tell a difference.


----------



## Sabis mom

Shadows first aid kit has oti-cleanse for her ears, polysporin for cuts, kwik stop, non stick gauze pads, pressure bandages, rolls of gauze, tape, baby socks for foot wraps, vet wrap-the horse stuff because the people stuff sucks, make up remover pads-good for ear cleaning or sponging wounds, a syringe, a muzzle, hotspot spray, blunt scissors and a triangle bandage-make great muzzles for emergencies.


----------



## Magwart

LuvShepherds said:


> What do you all use for diarrhea?


Metro. I don't know if all vets are cool with people keeping some at home just in case, but a 5-day course of it cures a lot of diarrhea. If you take a dog in with mystery diarrhea, it's almost always what they send the dog home with.


----------



## LuvShepherds

Magwart said:


> Metro. I don't know if all vets are cool with people keeping some at home just in case, but a 5-day course of it cures a lot of diarrhea. If you take a dog in with mystery diarrhea, it's almost always what they send the dog home with.


We can’t just give it without a new prescription. I’m less concerned about parasites, and more with them eating something the acts as a laxative.


----------



## selzer

I think I have the leftovers of my dad's Christian Scientist upbringing: if you have a band aid, you're going to need it. I really don't have anything on hand. Oh, there's a bottle of alcohol somewhere, probably in the whelping supplies. And I never throw out pills so I probably have some prednizone and rimidyl (sp?), I think I have some amoxicillin somewhere, but I gave all my cephalexins to my mom. If I need to bandage something, I probably have a clean T-shirt I can rip up for the short term, and then I'd get some vet wrap ASAP. I have been so fortunate, I haven't needed to patch them up much. Except for Vlad's leg, and that I was having the vet change every day.


----------



## kr16

A first aid kit.

This to me is the most important and should be in anyone's house that has a large breed dog. Possible life saver as you drive fast to a E vet for bloat *Gas-X/Phazyme Simethicone*


----------



## Lexie’s mom

I have some amoxicillin and Cephalexin( FishMox and FishFlex available to purchase without prescription on revival web site) for some emergencies when the vet’s appt. is not available right away. Leftovers of Prednisone and Metro. Zymox. GasEx. Aspirin. Joints supplements. Neosporin. Eye ointment.


----------



## wolfy dog

Most of the above. Booties, 8 of them, white rice, canned pumpkin, comb, vet wrap, ear cleaner, peroxide and baking soda for 1 skunk treatment, tick removers, thermometer.
And probably more


----------



## Jax08

This thread needs to be a sticky @Fodder


----------



## WNGD

Just scotch.....for me.


----------



## Magwart

kr16 said:


> This to me is the most important and should be in anyone's house that has a large breed dog. Possible life saver as you drive fast to a E vet for bloat *Gas-X/Phazyme Simethicone*


I agree -- so much so that I bought a large store-brand pack of it at Target and divvied it up to distribute to all our rescue's foster homes, so everybody has some in case of suspected bloat. I was really surprised how few of them did, even for their personal dogs.


----------



## LuvShepherds

Jax08 said:


> This thread needs to be a sticky @Fodder


My first!


----------



## wolfy dog

Enzyme treatment to clean up puppy accidents


----------



## chuckd

For everyone who stocks their pet kits with the various household remedies, i.e. hydrogen peroxide and human meds, i.e. Benadryl, please be sure to keep the proper dosage for your pet(s) handy- moreso if you have pets with a significant weight difference between them.


----------



## Springbrz

We probably have most of the things mentioned and more. I keep a well stocked supply of first aid stuffs in the house for pets and humans. In our vehicles we have orange first aid bags similar to what EMT's use that are packed full including a sterile suture kit. DH has a kit specific to visits to the outdoor gun range with a quick clot kit for gunshot wounds or other such large bleeding injury and tourniquets etc. DH is also on a CERT (citizens emergency response team) and has a fully stocked go bag for that as well. We probably have way more than any one household needs but have it all none the less. 

One thing everyone should remember is many items such as ointments, alcohol, peroxide etc have expiration dates and ALL supplies should be check at least twice a year for dates. Especially if kits are stored in vehicles in hot climates or have been opened for use. I have thrown out many unopened items simply because they were out of date. 

And never underestimate the value of a tampon or feminine maxi pad combined with an ace bandage for larger bleeding wounds. 

*We also have a pet first aid app on our phones for quick reference in emergencies (American Red Cross pet first aid). Covers everything form A to Z.*


----------



## Magwart

Taking a local pet CPR was on my list of things to do when the pandemic hit. Does anyone know if there's a good one online?


----------



## Damicodric

chuckd said:


> For everyone who stocks their pet kits with the various household remedies, i.e. hydrogen peroxide and human meds, i.e. Benadryl, please be sure to keep the proper dosage for your pet(s) handy- moreso if you have pets with a significant weight difference between them.


Benadryl is easy. One mg / lb. But good advice Chuck!


----------

